# National Hugging Day!



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

Happy National Hugging Day everyone!
Hope you've been hugged at least once today
If not, then sending you a virtual hug your way!


https://imgur.com/IRWJtPg


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

Guifrog said:


>


Hugs!


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 99710
> View attachment 99711


Awww so cute!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 99710
> View attachment 99711


Awww so cute


Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 99712


thats Cool if that's real!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 21, 2021)

*Hugs all*


----------



## Punji (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> *Hugs all*
> 
> View attachment 99724


Group hug!


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> View attachment 99725


^^ -hugs-


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 21, 2021)

*hug?*​


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 21, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *hug?*​View attachment 99727


-drinks one more glass of wine- 
Come here you big guy and give me a hug!


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 21, 2021)

NadiaBella said:


> -drinks one more glass of wine-
> Come here you big guy and give me a hug!


Came up from behind, hugged (*Gotcha!*) , sucked all the blood.
Tasty, but not enough.
Who else wants to hug?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

*hugs*


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 22, 2021)

Omg I missed it.......and got no hugs


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jan 25, 2021)

There are three people I'll tolerate a hug from/with.
If you're not one of those three people, you're going to see your butt meeting the floor/ground if you try doing that to me.
(Only thing worse than this idea is the time people were merrily spraying perfume/colognes on total strangers, in a ass-hat-tactic to get them to buy the stuff)...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

Here, a virtual hug because actual hugs make me uncomfortable.


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 25, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Omg I missed it.......and got no hugs
> 
> View attachment 99736


Awwww
-hugs you aways-
Also in away you didn't miss it, cause in my time zone, it was still the night of!


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 25, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> *hugs*
> 
> View attachment 99733


-HUGS-
*ignores the spikes poking me*


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 25, 2021)

Лорик said:


> Came up from behind, hugged (*Gotcha!*) , sucked all the blood.
> Tasty, but not enough.
> Who else wants to hug?


*days later*
-finally wakes up from all the blood lost-
Aww what a jerk. Oh well, at least I'm still alive


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 25, 2021)

NadiaBella said:


> *days later*
> -finally wakes up from all the blood lost-
> Aww what a jerk. Oh well, at least I'm still alive


Let's hug again?


----------



## NadiaBella (Jan 25, 2021)

Лорик said:


> Let's hug again?


Nah man, maybe after I've gain all my strength back. Not today though. Also! You left me behind! T_T


----------

